# GUI Builder Frage WICHTIG!



## Guest (11. Jan 2006)

hallo erstmal!

ich habe mit netbeans ein JFrame erstellt. dann habe ich ein zweiter JFrame mit dem gui builder von netbeans erstellt. (also so: File -> new File -> JFrame Form)

wenn ich jetzt mit dem ersten JFrame, das zweite aufrufe und dann eins von ihnen schließe, beendet es mir beide! also das ganze programm und das will ich so nicht haben. wisst ihr was ich da falsch mache, oder verändern müsste?

danke im voraus!


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Jan 2006)

Zeige bitte mal den Code von beiden Klassen, dann kann man das ganz genau sagen.


----------



## André Uhres (12. Jan 2006)

JFrame Design:
Properties: defaultCloseOperation=DO_NOTHING
Events: windowClosing --> dispose(); (bzw. jFrame1.dispose()


----------



## Gast (12. Jan 2006)

danke, hat funktioniert! mann bin ich dumm, darauf hätte ich auch selber kommen können 

hab immer setVisible(false) oder System.exit(0) verwendet


----------



## André Uhres (12. Jan 2006)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...hab immer setVisible(false) oder System.exit(0) verwendet


In einem Projekt ist "System.exit(0)" immer riskant: irgendein kleiner Dialog kann dadurch die ganze Anwendung zum Absturz bringen. Also recht sparsam damit umgehen, oder wenn möglich überhaupt nicht verwenden.


----------

